# Any serious Kush growers out there like AN Kushie Kush???



## Mazar i Shariff (Aug 14, 2010)

So I've done a lot of research on Advanced Nutrients Kushie Kush nutrient, and being that I've had amazing success with AN's organic line thus far, I figured I'd give it a try. Worst case scenario is I'll exercise the 100% moneyback guarantee if I don't see the results they claim. Just curious if there's any kush growers out there who have used it and seen noticable differences? 

 I'm looking to feed it to my Mazar's (aka Lemon Kush)


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 14, 2010)

i had been using the entire fox farms lineup of products.. the trio of liquids and the three supplemental nutes as well.. i was growing dr greenthumbs og kush and finally bite the bullet so to speak and went out and ordered a three hundred dollar order of advanced nutes from i think it was advanced nutes themselves.. i went with the kushie kush package as i was growing the og.. it took about a week or so to get my order, and when i got it, i think its something like ten or so bottles of mixed nutes.. i think i got grow a and b, flower a and b, the kushie kush, dr engby's stuff, and some small packet of bud blood amongst a few others i forget the names of..
i only had about three or four weeks left on the og, but decided to try out the an products since i dropped all of that cash on them.. i have to say that there is alot of crap to mix up, and in pretty small amounts, but they seem to work great.. can't say that i really noticed much of a difference between the fox farms and the an, but i think that could be that's because i was using the ff's stuff for soo long and only used the an products for a few weeks at the end of flower, but so far i'm into it.. the og finished up very strong and was the best yeilding plant that i've had thus far.. i just smoked a nice blunt of it, and it smoked wonderfully after two weeks in the jar.. nice white ash, and very very smooth, and the taste and the smell of the og are very clear.. but, like i said, what part was down to the an's products, and what was due to the ff's, i can't really say for sure..
i'm now using just the an products and the kushie kush for my current crop of chocolate rain and headband, and they both seem to be taking to it very well.. like i said, the only thing i'm not really big on about the an stuff is the fact that i'm mixing a ton of stuff and it just seems like its a lil more work than what i was doing with the fox farms products, other than that, i don't see much of a downside thus far.. i'm sure i could be of some more help after a few more grows with it..


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you for your post! I haven't used Fox Farm. I've heard from too many people that AN is better. And now having used their organic lines for over a year now, I would have to say my success & results are much better than any others that I have tried. I agree it's a lot more to mix, but I think if you enjoy studying up on the various requirements of plants, the very specific feeds start to make a lot more sense than the beginner grower who will just throw an all-in-one in there and not know what within the product effects growth, promotes nutrient uptake, and whatnot. 

I guess I should have been more specific in my original question, but basically I am VERY familiar with AN and want to know if any growers out there have had success with kush strains, and then used Kushie Kush and got EVEN MORE success out of it? I ask this, because part of their claim that they back up w/ 100% moneyback is that if you use this product on a kush strain it will help you achieve approx 17% more yield, as well as help it achieve full genetic potential in potency. I'd like to hear if anyone has actually seen that noticable of an increase?


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 14, 2010)

Mazar i Shariff said:


> Thank you for your post! I haven't used Fox Farm. I've heard from too many people that AN is better. And now having used their organic lines for over a year now, I would have to say my success & results are much better than any others that I have tried. I agree it's a lot more to mix, but I think if you enjoy studying up on the various requirements of plants, the very specific feeds start to make a lot more sense than the beginner grower who will just throw an all-in-one in there and not know what within the product effects growth, promotes nutrient uptake, and whatnot.
> 
> I guess I should have been more specific in my original question, but basically I am VERY familiar with AN and want to know if any growers out there have had success with kush strains, and then used Kushie Kush and got EVEN MORE success out of it? I ask this, because part of their claim that they back up w/ 100% moneyback is that if you use this product on a kush strain it will help you achieve approx 17% more yield, as well as help it achieve full genetic potential in potency. I'd like to hear if anyone has actually seen that noticable of an increase?


If you actually studied 'the various requirements of plants', you'd know you're wasting your money with AN. But I have a feeling that you're the type of grower AN is marketing to if you think some elixir is going to give you 17% more yield, as well as help it achieve full genetic potential in potency, or your money back. Don't buy into the hype man.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Aug 15, 2010)

I am using it and i like the results. I use ionic and it is a very basic line, grow, boost , and bloom. the kushie kush has made my master kush heavier for sure, and it has helped keep my plants very green right up to the last day.It says to use it for weeks 1 thru 6 of flower but i stop at week 5 because i like a long flush.the stuff is strong and they recomend 2ml per gallon, and i use a little lessusually 1.5 ml per gal.did it give me 17% more, i dont think so, but it for sure made my plants finish heavier and greener.


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Aug 15, 2010)

sixstring2112 said:


> I am using it and i like the results. I use ionic and it is a very basic line, grow, boost , and bloom. the kushie kush has made my master kush heavier for sure, and it has helped keep my plants very green right up to the last day.It says to use it for weeks 1 thru 6 of flower but i stop at week 5 because i like a long flush.the stuff is strong and they recomend 2ml per gallon, and i use a little lessusually 1.5 ml per gal.did it give me 17% more, i dont think so, but it for sure made my plants finish heavier and greener.


Thank you, sixstring! Glad someone who is actually using it responded! That's good news that you saw positive effects! I'm def a skeptic, so while I've had great success with AN, the whole 17% thing did sound a lil off to me. I was simply just looking for a lil extra to feed my kush babies as they will be flowering here in the next couple weeks, so this seemed like an appropriate formula. Apparently the ratios are perfect for kush during flower phase, so while I know how to mix on my own, I figured a product specifically designed for kush was about as tuned in of a nutrient for this strain that I can find ... Guess i'll find out soon enough!

What other nutes are you using to feed during wks 1-6 (or 5 as you said)? And when you flush, are you using final phase or anything? Sounds like if you're flushing that long that you could easily get away with filtered water only, although I'd prob wanna be safe n use something with chelating agents to help leach n remove built up salts.


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 15, 2010)

Mazar, you've been part of this forum for two days and 2/3rds of your 33 posts are about advanced nutrients.  Your motives are blatantly obvious.


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm trying to learn about a product that is completely new to me man... What is your deal? Is that not what this forum is for? To post questions so that you can learn, and for those with experience, to post and help others? Why are there so many douchebags out there who feel if someone so much as mentions the name Advanced Nutrients they don't even care to post anything productive. Maybe if you changed your approach n jumped in to educate about others and throw in a kind arguement as to why you think other cheaper nutes might be better, people may listen. Til then, you're only helping this forum REGRESS. 

I think to receive good advice, you should give a lil detail to the more experienced growers out there who can then take those specifics n give you a more detailed & helpful answer. I happen to use a lot of AN, so I let people know that upfront. Use whatever you want man, just don't be a hater cuz I choose what works best for me, aight?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 15, 2010)

i use it my plants like it and i like it enough said 

one thing about AN is it does what it says its going to do or more 
and that is all anyone can ask for in life 

good luck
1Luv


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Aug 15, 2010)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i use it my plants like it and i like it enough said
> 
> one thing about AN is it does what it says its going to do or more
> and that is all anyone can ask for in life
> ...


Thx for the feedback! And yes, I agree AN does some amazing things. Do you use their organic line only like me, or do you prefer the synthetics like Sensi & Connoisseur? Another product of theirs I looked at was Bud Factor X, but I already have such a great array right now. I might just grab some more Bud Candy to carbo load them and that should do it.


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 15, 2010)

Mazar i Shariff said:


> I'm trying to learn about a product that is completely new to me man... What is your deal? Is that not what this forum is for? To post questions so that you can learn, and for those with experience, to post and help others? Why are there so many douchebags out there who feel if someone so much as mentions the name Advanced Nutrients they don't even care to post anything productive. Maybe if you changed your approach n jumped in to educate about others and throw in a kind arguement as to why you think other cheaper nutes might be better, people may listen. Til then, you're only helping this forum REGRESS.
> 
> I think to receive good advice, you should give a lil detail to the more experienced growers out there who can then take those specifics n give you a more detailed & helpful answer. I happen to use a lot of AN, so I let people know that upfront. Use whatever you want man, just don't be a hater cuz I choose what works best for me, aight?


 All I'm saying is that if I had a nickel for every poster with fewer than 50 posts who start threads like this and doesn't stick around the forum for more than a few months, I'd have enough money to buy a gyro. It's the same deal too, no grow journals, no pictures, no common sense. The posts are sales-pitchy in their tone, in their 'facts', and it's annoying to growers who actually know better. If you want to bring up regression, how about we talk about ripping growers off with incredibly overpriced minerals such as Bud candy. Do you know what's in that? 0.5% magnesium for $26 a litre, what a joke. 

Maybe you're just a newer grower who is honestly inquiring about a product that you've never used and is interested in feedback, and if that's the case, I apologize. But the fact that you have racked up 35 posts in 2 days, 23 of which mention AN products, make you appear to be a nothing more than a AN troll who is making his rounds on the MJ forums. Time will tell, eh?


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Aug 15, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> All I'm saying is that if I had a nickel for every poster with fewer than 50 posts who start threads like this and doesn't stick around the forum for more than a few months, I'd have enough money to buy a gyro. It's the same deal too, no grow journals, no pictures, no common sense. The posts are sales-pitchy in their tone, in their 'facts', and it's annoying to growers who actually know better. If you want to bring up regression, how about we talk about ripping growers off with incredibly overpriced minerals such as Bud candy. Do you know what's in that? 0.5% magnesium for $26 a litre, what a joke.
> 
> Maybe you're just a newer grower who is honestly inquiring about a product that you've never used and is interested in feedback, and if that's the case, I apologize. But the fact that you have racked up 35 posts in 2 days, 23 of which mention AN products, make you appear to be a nothing more than a AN troll who is making his rounds on the MJ forums. Time will tell, eh?


By all means, stick around, time will tell that I really am on here to expand my knowledge as well as help others ... And if you truely are an experienced grower, I'd be more than happy to hear your feedback on some of my posts rather than fight with you about this stupid AN issue. What nutes do you use? I'm looking to try Roots Organics & Humbolt Nutrients on my next cycle, as well as start brewing my own organic teas & composting. I still wanna do all this with some AN fed next to them so that I can continue to test the results against what I'm currently doing. 

Anyone who has something to say, please keep it coming! Thx!


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 15, 2010)

Mazar i Shariff said:


> By all means, stick around, time will tell that I really am on here to expand my knowledge as well as help others ... And if you truely are an experienced grower, I'd be more than happy to hear your feedback on some of my posts rather than fight with you about this stupid AN issue. What nutes do you use? I'm looking to try Roots Organics & Humbolt Nutrients on my next cycle, as well as start brewing my own organic teas & composting. I still wanna do all this with some AN fed next to them so that I can continue to test the results against what I'm currently doing.
> 
> Anyone who has something to say, please keep it coming! Thx!


 I use the GH 3 part plus some additives in hydro and Botanicare in the dirt. The GH 3 part was copied by AN and Humboldt so you know they have to be doing something right if they're what companies are copying. Plus, they're not too pricey and work perfectly. This month I'm trying DynaGro as it's half the price of GH and I'll be using half the number of bottles. When I'm looking at my base nutes and additives, I look at the guaranteed analysis, not the fancy names, claims or sexy glossy graphics on the front of the bottle. I'm no botanist, but I know what works from my 10 years of trial and error, and I'm still trial and error-ing my way to the perfect grow. My issue with AN is their price, not whether they work or not. I just hate to see people waste their money on over-marketed nutes when you can get the same results with cheaper products. 

Check this link out for what the macro and micro nutes do when they're in balance, deficient, or in excess: 

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/hort/consumer/quickref/fertilizer/nutri_def.html

This type of information is how you bypass all the hydro-store bullshiz. I had a guy the other day trying to sell me boombastic, 4 ounces for around $30. He said the joke around the store was that it worked so well, it's only a matter of time before they take it off the market. I turned the box around and read what's in it and laughed as it was just a more potent version of floraBloom. Considering my current nutrient line has all those macros and micros covered, I passed on his advice .


----------



## defcomexperiment (Aug 16, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> I use the GH 3 part plus some additives in hydro and Botanicare in the dirt. The GH 3 part was copied by AN and Humboldt so you know they have to be doing something right if they're what companies are copying. Plus, they're not too pricey and work perfectly. This month I'm trying DynaGro as it's half the price of GH and I'll be using half the number of bottles. When I'm looking at my base nutes and additives, I look at the guaranteed analysis, not the fancy names, claims or sexy glossy graphics on the front of the bottle. I'm no botanist, but I know what works from my 10 years of trial and error, and I'm still trial and error-ing my way to the perfect grow. My issue with AN is their price, not whether they work or not. I just hate to see people waste their money on over-marketed nutes when you can get the same results with cheaper products.
> 
> Check this link out for what the macro and micro nutes do when they're in balance, deficient, or in excess:
> 
> ...



dyna-gro is amazing stuff, it is a complete food source. i wish i would have bought foliage pro instead of the grow, i had to supplement N because of that. other than that, there is no other nutrient out that offers all of the minerals in one bottle like dyna-gro can. i<3dyna-gro, simple science, and exceptional pricing. you can typically find a gallon for about $45-50 on ebay with free shipping.


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Aug 16, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> I use the GH 3 part plus some additives in hydro and Botanicare in the dirt. The GH 3 part was copied by AN and Humboldt so you know they have to be doing something right if they're what companies are copying. Plus, they're not too pricey and work perfectly. This month I'm trying DynaGro as it's half the price of GH and I'll be using half the number of bottles. When I'm looking at my base nutes and additives, I look at the guaranteed analysis, not the fancy names, claims or sexy glossy graphics on the front of the bottle. I'm no botanist, but I know what works from my 10 years of trial and error, and I'm still trial and error-ing my way to the perfect grow. My issue with AN is their price, not whether they work or not. I just hate to see people waste their money on over-marketed nutes when you can get the same results with cheaper products.
> 
> Check this link out for what the macro and micro nutes do when they're in balance, deficient, or in excess:
> 
> ...


Thanks man! I appreciate the advise. I will def take those brands into consideration. I talked to my buddy today who used DynaGro on his last cycle of Sour Bubble Bx3 & God Bud, but I completely forgot to ask how those ended up working for him. I will follow up and post his results as soon as I hear back. As for Botanicare, I use that in soil as well and they seem to be a great, affordable company. That's interesting what you said about others copying the formulas of GH 3. I look forward to testing them vs AN. My ultimate goal in the end is to be able to use one of my veggie boxes in my back yard to start farming worms and have my own castings, compost daily (egg shells, veggie peels, banana peels, ...), and start learning how to properly brew teas to specific NPK ratios. I'm all about organics & do-it-yourself to whatever degree I can. I'm just trying to take my current medical grow seriously as I'm already in over 10k in equipment & greenhouse costs. Figured spending the extra penny for AN which I've had great success with in the past would atleast insure that my investment does not goto waste, ya know? So far tho, things have been amazing!

Thanks again homebrewer! 

Btw Kushie Kush came in the mail today, so I will be putting that to the test shortly and will keep everyone updated on what results I get from it!


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I'll be starting a DynaGro journal this week if you're interested to see the results, I know I am. I already know how my Dumpster strain performs with GH, so it should be a nice comparison.


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Aug 16, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> I think I'll be starting a DynaGro journal this week if you're interested to see the results, I know I am. I already know how my Dumpster strain performs with GH, so it should be a nice comparison.


I'll keep an eye out for your journal, I'm always interested to see the results before I branch too far away from what I'm comfortable with. I'm happy to hear you have 10 yrs experience behind you. What are some of the top strain that you've grown? I'm currently doing Reeferman's Mazar, Unknown White Widow, & StarTrek (New Hybrid - Stargazer x Trainwreck), and then I have a new order of seeds I will germinate in the near future, BC Bud The Purps, BC Bud Hashplant, Reeferman's Sour Diesel, & Plan B's Brainwarp (Kali Sativa x AK47) ... Holla if you have any info about those specific strains, too! 

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## glassblower3000 (Aug 16, 2010)

waste of moneyIMHO..sorry if I offended anyone....they should really work on lowering the price, now that big Mike is a gazzillionaire!!!!


----------



## glassblower3000 (Aug 16, 2010)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> this is for homebrewer..go suk a dick
> 
> If you want to see Kushie Kush in action check out my grow journal from day 1 to today. I dont hide what I use and if I like it I tell people.
> I will never use anything else for my Kushies but Kushie Kush


yeah those plants are great.............greatly overfertilized!!!!......not to be a dick but why don't you lay off your magic nutes.. you're burning your plants.


----------



## Comando (Aug 16, 2010)

Well. AN is Probably good and Im sure You will get your money's worth. My buddy says he used Kushie Kush and got Great results. If money is no issue than hey, go with AN.... Im not saying their the best.....Personally You could replace some of your nutes with simple Organic material....Like instead of buying Bud candy, just use molasses......(look it up on here) im sure similar results only the Molasses is 5$ and the Bud Candy is 35$.... Just keep reading around, dont get stuck on one product and devote yourself entirely....Like DynaGrow and Jacks Classice come HIGHLY reccomended by PRO's. However that takes a lot of control and knowledge of how much to ad and when. AN comes with and easy to use program and that is really what your buying. Good Luck and F the Haters, ask all the Q's you want. cus "Thats what its made for" (like the song)


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 16, 2010)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> this is for homebrewer..go suk a dick
> 
> If you want to see Kushie Kush in action check out my grow journal from day 1 to today. I dont hide what I use and if I like it I tell people.
> I will never use anything else for my Kushies but Kushie Kush


 Am I supposed to be impressed by those terribly skimpy plants 6 weeks into flower???  This plant was 7 weeks into flower when this picture was taken, GH nutes:



...and just to make it fair, these plants were at week six when this picture was taken, AND it's a 77 day strain.  You're not only out of your league, but you're spending MORE money to grow less product   .




Also week 6 and I don't need macro shots to see my trics .


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 16, 2010)

And here is some AK47 at 45 days. FYI, your little plants wont look like this in 1 week 



I can keep going if you'd like, or did I pretty much prove that you're either using inferior nutes or just don't know how to grow?


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Aug 16, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> Am I supposed to be impressed by those terribly skimpy plants 6 weeks into flower???  This plant was 7 weeks into flower when this picture was taken, GH nutes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will def be trying those nutes now that you posted those pics! Fucking frosted bro! Now, are you using organics? I'm assuming they offer both synthetic & organic? 

Let me know if you have any feedback on that response I posed earlier re: the strains I'm using, as well

Thx everyone for your posts!


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Aug 16, 2010)

Comando said:


> Well. AN is Probably good and Im sure You will get your money's worth. My buddy says he used Kushie Kush and got Great results. If money is no issue than hey, go with AN.... Im not saying their the best.....Personally You could replace some of your nutes with simple Organic material....Like instead of buying Bud candy, just use molasses......(look it up on here) im sure similar results only the Molasses is 5$ and the Bud Candy is 35$.... Just keep reading around, dont get stuck on one product and devote yourself entirely....Like DynaGrow and Jacks Classice come HIGHLY reccomended by PRO's. However that takes a lot of control and knowledge of how much to ad and when. AN comes with and easy to use program and that is really what your buying. Good Luck and F the Haters, ask all the Q's you want. cus "Thats what its made for" (like the song)


Thx for your response bro! And I agree, I will continue to ask questions without worry of anyone going off about it =)

I appreciate the tip about carbos. I will say, tho, that I'm not a big fan of molasses over my AN Bud Candy, Botanicare SWEET carbos, or Tropical Organics Banana Extract. I have used it in the past and I not feel it gives the exact same results, although it is much cheaper. Multiple sources of one thing has always been my preference over just one, such as molasses only. $$$ just isn't tight for me really, so I've always been okay with spending my $500 on ebay for a good supply of wholesale priced nutes. I always plan ahead, so I find that by planning it out and buying @ a discount I end up buying a lot more quantity, as well as a lot higher quality than those who just walk into the local hydro shop with a hundred or two and pay full retail, ya know?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2010)

i have tiny penis.


----------



## glassblower3000 (Aug 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i have tiny penis.


I thought I was the only one!!!


----------



## sixstring2112 (Aug 17, 2010)

glassblower3000 said:


> I thought I was the only one!!!


I guess not ;0


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Aug 18, 2010)

So I was doing some shopping on eBay and ALMOST bought some Botanicare Hydroplex Bloom Booster. Looked like a great complex, and their new solution has some additional aminos and trace minerals. I just figured I have so much going on, and just ordered some more Cal-Mag Plus & SWEET Citrus to help bring the natural lemon flavor out of my Mazars (AKA Lemon Kush). I think i'm gonna lay back on a lot of AN products next time around and going with Botanicare & Organicare with a few other additional others like Roots Organics OregonISM XL. By far my favorite beneficial bacteria product out there w/ kelp, yucca, & H-2.

Just laid down two bags of bone meal @ 6-12-0 and a bag of organic lime pellets, mixing well into top 3 inches of soil. After that, I fed 5 gallons of feed @ 900 ppm to each girl (consisted of some of the last of my iguana juice grow, some carbs, cal-mag, potassium silicate, h-2, f-1, organic b, as well as starting to incorporate some liquid bloom nutes, super bloom tea, nirvana, & kushie kush. I will do one more feed this weekend consisting of the absolute last of my veg nutes, and then it will be purely bloom feeds for the next 6 weeks before moving to final phase =)


----------



## coworker23 (Sep 7, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> I can keep going if you'd like, or did I pretty much prove that you're either using inferior nutes or just don't know how to grow?


I imagine if you have his genetics they wouldn't look anywhere near what you have posted there. 80% of Grade A meds are Genetics, not how you grow them or what you feed them.

A moron could grow what you have if it's in the genetics. No offense.


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 7, 2010)

coworker23 said:


> I imagine if you have his genetics they wouldn't look anywhere near what you have posted there. 80% of Grade A meds are Genetics, not how you grow them or what you feed them.
> 
> A moron could grow what you have if it's in the genetics. No offense.


 Right, I just added water and let the genetics take over .


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Sep 7, 2010)

coworker23 said:


> I imagine if you have his genetics they wouldn't look anywhere near what you have posted there. 80% of Grade A meds are Genetics, not how you grow them or what you feed them.
> 
> A moron could grow what you have if it's in the genetics. No offense.


Easy bro ... 

That is not the case by any means, and if you know anything about growing, you should know damn well it goes a lot further than genetics. A moron could grow if he has medical grade genetics? I have a buddy with two degrees and thousands in equipment who failed on his first grow. Trust me, guys no moron, but it happens & takes more time than others for some. 

I've seen people grow medium potency plants close to full potential that came out better than people who couldn't finish their medical grade genetics properly. Why? Because the medical grade didn't have enough lumens, proper feeds to solve defeciencies, proper airflow, ... the list goes on. So let's not mislead others reading this forum. It goes much further than genetics!

As for homebrewer, I've talked to him about advanced cultivation, and he knows his shit. Came back at me with botany information that was extremely helpful in my understanding of nutrient uptake by the plant, and soil conditions. I must say, his 1,406 posts thus far since March 2010 looks slightly better than your 46 posts since May 2009 ... I mean, you had a years head start, but you're close!

One love!


----------

